
Ask HN: New Business Models for Post-Net Neutrality Era - rakotinci
I thought it would be a valuable discussion to consider what new opportunities may emerge in the event net neutrality is gutted (which right now, looks imminent).<p>What will people have a harder time gaining access to? What services will be forced back into brick and mortar? What services will require a transformation all together?
======
elysian_eunoia
I am interested in hearing thoughts on this too.

In the most optimistic of lights, what _potential_ positive impact can ending
net neutrality have on the startup world?

